# npm node - Segmentation fault (core dump)



## bryn1u (May 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm trying to install and run "nmp" but when I only run nmp I get error like below.

```
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    npm: 4.4.4_1
    node: 7.9.0

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 39 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[meet.edu.pl] [1/2] Installing node-7.9.0...
[meet.edu.pl] [1/2] Extracting node-7.9.0: 100%
[meet.edu.pl] [2/2] Installing npm-4.4.4_1...
[meet.edu.pl] [2/2] Extracting npm-4.4.4_1: 100%
Message from node-7.9.0:
Note: If you need npm (Node Package Manager), please install www/npm.
[root@meet /]# npm
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Someone can tell me what could be wrong ?
Regards,


----------

